# And I would have left if it weren't for you pesky kids...



## lovestruckout (Jul 6, 2011)

A little Scooby humor to get thing started....

Seriously though, who else feels like they are the stable, adjusted parent that understands this world and how succeed in it? This is probably more an issue for men than women as in most cases the kids will remain with mom, but part of my early thought process when I was wavering on leaving my wife was that I just don't think she's capable of giving them the upbringing they deserve.

Clearly her morals and values have been a disaster up until this point, living with no concern for consequences. She's in heavy therapy and it is helping, but with respect to teaching the important aspects of life, that is and will likely always be my role for our kids.

Maybe I am just coming up with excuse after excuse that I'm staying together for our kids, but in a glass half empty perspective, I'd rather limit the unhealthy lifestyle to one family member (WW), rather than having the kids also at risk of learning poor traits, or alternatively, not being taught the strong and important traits on how to succeed in life.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

If you stay, the kids are in her house 100% of the time. If you divorce and get shared custody, the kids will only be in her house 50% of the time.


----------



## lovestruckout (Jul 6, 2011)

Thor said:


> If you stay, the kids are in her house 100% of the time. If you divorce and get shared custody, the kids will only be in her house 50% of the time.


That is accurate, but I'm also with them 100% of the time in the first scenario.


----------



## Chuckp47 (Nov 11, 2011)

I can relate. I had to stomach it until my son was old enough and her destructive patterns got bad enough to get out. I'm still at the beginning of the custody battle but I'm optimistic that my son and I will be happier in the end. Wed have to be, it can't get much worse. Luckily, if your kids are like mine they are smart enough to know which parent to lean on and which one NOT to act like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

